# Milan: Rebic torna a gennaio. Anche Calabria out un mese.



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.

*Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035

*Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Tutto ampiamente previsto.
Da noi o ci si rompe per bene oppure nemmeno ci si sporca le vesti.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Novembre 2021)

Bisogna trovare qualche soluzione per far rifiatare Leao di tanto in tanto.
Lo scorso anno c'era Hauge.
Maldini non lo si può provare qualche spezzone sulla sinistra?


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Non se ne può più, stesso identico andamento della scorsa stagione... io a gennaio mi accontenterei di non fare mercato per quanto riguarda la rosa, licenziare tutti i nostri preparatori e rubare lo staff ai cugini coprendolo di soldi... puoi mettere in piedi una rosa lunga, giovane e forte quanto vuoi ma se son sempre tutti rotti non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Miro (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Non sia mai che si mettano in dubbio i nostri preparatori atletici top mondo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Novembre 2021)

e l'agonia continua, senza sosta. Rebic perdita gravissima e la si è avvertita sabato sera


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


ottimo...considerando anche che stiamo entrando in zona Pioli direi proprio ottimo....


----------



## 13-33 (22 Novembre 2021)

No mi piace dire questo pero la partita di champions e da no rischiare.
Kjaer Leao e Tonali a riposo.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Non avevo dubbi. Un altro mese e mezzo con il solo Leao a sinistra. Poi non sorprendiamoci se pure leao si dovesse spaccare, non può giocare 90 in ogni 3 giorni


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Novembre 2021)

Teoricamente avremmo una rosa lunga, in pratica giocano sempre gli stessi. Abominevole quello che combina lo staff atletico.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Chi si beve la storia del colpo di tacco offende la propria intelligenza e amor proprio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Teoricamente avremmo una rosa lunga, in pratica giocano sempre gli stessi. Abominevole quello che combina lo staff atletico.



Così come è abominevole il mercato estivo portato a termine dalla società.
Pellegri,Giroud,Messias,Florenzi,Billy Ballo Tourè,Bakayoko.
Forse l'unico buonino è Adli,ma pensa un pò,l'hanno lasciato in Francia per risparmiare 1 milione  

Neanche 1 giocatore utile per la squadra. Neanche 1 !
Era veramente difficile cannare il mercato in questo modo,ma ci sono riusciti.


----------



## Simo98 (22 Novembre 2021)

Su Treccani sotto la definizione di Caporetto c'è scritto "Milan"


----------



## Simo98 (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così come è abominevole il mercato estivo portato a termine dalla società.
> Pellegri,Giroud,Messias,Florenzi,Billy Ballo Tourè,Bakayoko.
> Forse l'unico buonino è Adli,ma pensa un pò,l'hanno lasciato in Francia per risparmiare 1 milione
> 
> ...


Giroud non utile perché? Ha giocato titolare alcune partite e fatto i suoi gol, alcuni fondamentali (contro il Verona)
Sugli altri sono d'accordo. Florenzi ha giocato spesso ma ha fatto praticamente la comparsa, Tourè no comment
Baka e Messias invalutabili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Giroud non utile perché? Ha giocato titolare alcune partite e fatto i suoi gol, alcuni fondamentali (contro il Verona)
> Sugli altri sono d'accordo. Florenzi ha giocato spesso ma ha fatto praticamente la comparsa, Tourè no comment
> Baka e Messias invalutabili



Io ero contrario al suo arrivo,non per lui,ma dato che avevamo già un 40enne in squadra...avrei virato su altri lidi con una diversa età anagrafica.
Poi è stato ufficializzato e la prima partita giocata a s.siro (con tanto di doppietta) aveva illuso parecchi tifosi.
Poi complice il coronavirus,la quarantena e poi una volta guarito la lombalgia....abbiamo assistito ad un Giroud in formato "palo della luce".

Per gli altri confermo quanto detto,inutili.
Anche Messias,magari farà qualche buona partita,ma porca zozza,ci serviva un mese fa!


----------



## JoKeR (22 Novembre 2021)

Dagli altri Osimenh recupera in un mese da noi stanno assenti per mesi per infortuni brevi..
Vediamo Maignan


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2021)

Capirai che novità, la stagione di Rebic inizia sempre a gennaio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, per Rebic poche chance di poter rientrare a breve. Il croato lo rivedremo in campo a gennaio, dopo la sosta. Brutte notizie anche da Calabria, che si fermerà ugualmente per un mese. E Tomori salterà l'Atletico.
> 
> *Ecco quando può tornare Maignan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-sogno-ritorno-col-napoli-o-prima.109802/#post-2481035
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Non ci sono più parole. .sgomento


----------

